# Compilation of basic archery info?



## Ltdecuir (Feb 23, 2013)

Is there any post that goes over basic archery stuff? I'm looking for a post that hits on the basics of:

1. How to determine draw length?
2. How to determine shaft length, grain of arrow tip, size of fletching?
3. Difference between wood and the aluminum arrows?
4. How to buy bowstring?

Etc.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Ltdecuir said:


> Is there any post that goes over basic archery stuff? I'm looking for a post that hits on the basics of:
> 
> 1. How to determine draw length?
> 2. How to determine shaft length, grain of arrow tip, size of fletching?
> ...


At the top of the General Archery Discussion forum is a sticky with the Nuts & Bolts of Archery. It's a free download & has a lot of good information. 

Easton Archery also has a free download of their Tuning Guide.

Tom Dorigatti has a book available online, called ProActive Archery that has a huge amount of good information. It's about $30 but well worth it.

Michael Braden has 3 DVD set called The Self-Reliant Bowhunter. It has very little about hunting, but a lot of good stuff about setting up and shooting a bow.

These will get you started. If you have any more questions, don't hesitate to ask us.

Allen


----------



## Ltdecuir (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks!! I'll check those readings out. 

-Linna


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

Don't overlook Shooting the Stickbow. The author posts here under the name Viper1.

http://www.shootingthestickbow.com/

TAO


----------



## Ltdecuir (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks a bunch! Now I have some readings I can print out and do when I can't have electronics. 


Linna

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

